# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Dhunimet e femrave ne Kosove

## BARAT

Kisha nje kerkese. Kam hapur nje teme, per dhunimet e femrave ne Kosove. Do te doja qe te behej kryeteme, qofte edhe per pak kohe, nese e mendoni se nuk duhet te jete per shume. Le te vleje sa mundet, meqe jane ditet ne prag te pavarsise se atyre njerezve.
Jane histori qe kane ndryshuar jeten e shume personave-PERGJITHMONE-, por nese i lexon, padyshim qe nuk cohesh nga kompjuteri me te njejtat mendime qe u ule para tij.

----------


## BvizioN

BARAT, do te sygjeroja te kontaktosh me MP moderatoret e forumit ku ke hapur temen ne fjale dhe tu drejtosh kete kerkese.Ne rast se nuk gjen zgjidhje duke perdorur kete menyre atehere mund te hapesh nje teme tek verejtje dhe keshilla.

----------


## Fiori

Tema qe ke hapur ti eshte kopje e nje teme qe eshte hapur kater vite me pare tek forumi i Letersise.

Per me shume mund ta kerkosh Ketu.

Ne fakt nuk e shikoj te arsyeshme egzistencen e dy temave te njejta! Para se te hapni tema me informacione te tilla konkrete mire eshte te kerkoni nje here ne forum nq se egzistojne me pare apo jo.


Pershendetje!

----------


## BARAT

> *postuar me pare nga administratore Fiori*
> Tema qe ke hapur ti eshte kopje e nje teme qe eshte hapur kater vite me pare tek forumi i Letersise.
> 
> Per me shume mund ta kerkosh Ketu.
> 
> Ne fakt nuk e shikoj te arsyeshme egzistencen e dy temave te njejta! Para se te hapni tema me informacione te tilla konkrete mire eshte te kerkoni nje here ne forum nq se egzistojne me pare apo jo.
> 
> Pershendetje!




Pershendetje Fiori !

Tema nuk eshte thjesht kopje, por nje pasurim me pjeset e tjera te librit, te cilat nuk ndodhen ne temen e letersise. Gjithashtu aty ke edhe artikj ne anglisht, ne lidhje me dhunimet e kryera nga serbet.
Ti nuk e shikon te arsyeshme egzistencen e dy temave te njeta?
Sa te tilla ke ne FSH?

Kur lexon rrefime te tilla monstruoze, te kryera nga serbet ne kurriz te shqiptareve, shikon se arsyeja banon diku larg....

Edhe pse nuk eshte totalisht perseritje e temes qe ti thua, une mendoj qe do benim mire ti perserisnim tema te tilla, madje shume anetare do benin mire ti lexonin me vemendje.

Tu pergjigja ketu, duke hapur nje teme te re sepse ju i mbyllni temat dhe nnuk lini hapsire diskutimi.

PS
Tema mund te fshihet kur te duash. E hapa sepse thjesht doja te jepja nje pergjigje.

----------


## Kandili 1

> Pershendetje Fiori !
> 
> Tema nuk eshte thjesht kopje, por nje pasurim me pjeset e tjera te librit, te cilat nuk ndodhen ne temen e letersise. Gjithashtu aty ke edhe artikj ne anglisht, ne lidhje me dhunimet e kryera nga serbet.
> Ti nuk e shikon te arsyeshme egzistencen e dy temave te njeta?
> Sa te tilla ke ne FSH?
> 
> Kur lexon rrefime te tilla monstruoze, te kryera nga serbet ne kurriz te shqiptareve, shikon se arsyeja banon diku larg....
> 
> Edhe pse nuk eshte totalisht perseritje e temes qe ti thua, une mendoj qe do benim mire ti perserisnim tema te tilla, madje shume anetare do benin mire ti lexonin me vemendje.
> ...


Barat,
mos u merzit per kete pune.Po duket qarte se fiorin po e pengoka e verteta e historise sone.
Kush eshte Fiori???

Barat, ti je shqiptar.
Ka forume tjera ku mund te postosh te verteten e historise sone,prandaj mos u merzit fort.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Fiori me duket nqs nuk gabohen eshte nje ADMINISTRATORE e Forumit Shqiptar.Nuk e di mire ca eshte M/F me falni...Por me duket se eshte Femer..

----------


## BARAT

> Barat,
> mos u merzit per kete pune.Po duket qarte se fiorin po e pengoka e verteta e historise sone.
> Kush eshte Fiori???
> 
> Barat, ti je shqiptar.
> Ka forume tjera ku mund te postosh te verteten e historise sone,prandaj mos u merzit fort.



Kandili 1

nuk e kam per merzitje. E di qe nuk mungojne alternativat. FSH nuk eshte i vetmi forum, por gjithsesi ishte thjesht nje pergjigje qe une doja te jepja publikisht-ashtu si me eshte drejtuar administratorja e ketij forumi.

Tema eshte bere kryeteme ne nenforumin e ceshtjes kombetare nga Lioness pas nje kerkese qe bera. Nuk eshte me shume puna te kryeteme apo jo sesa te thelbi qe permban kjo ceshtje. Serbet kane kaluar cdo cak te imagjinueshem antinjerezor. Nuk jane as kafshe....
jane thjesht...DJAJ te ndyre

----------


## Fiori

E kisha fjalen qe mund te kishe vazhduar fare mire ta pasuroje temen atje ku ishte pa u coroditur keshtu sic u corodite me lart. Ajo teme ka qendruar per nje kohe te gjate *(tre vjet)* si kryeteme tek forumi i Letersise (qe prej vitit 2004). 

Po te kish Fiori ndonje ankese apo ndjenje antishqiptarie per tema te tilla nuk e mbante ne forum nje teme te tille per kater vjet.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

O FIORI me duket se F apo gabohem.Na e shuaj ket kureshtje...

----------


## Kandili 1

> Kandili 1
> 
> nuk e kam per merzitje. E di qe nuk mungojne alternativat. FSH nuk eshte i vetmi forum, por gjithsesi ishte thjesht nje pergjigje qe une doja te jepja publikisht-ashtu si me eshte drejtuar administratorja e ketij forumi.
> 
> Tema eshte bere kryeteme ne nenforumin e ceshtjes kombetare nga Lioness pas nje kerkese qe bera. Nuk eshte me shume puna te kryeteme apo jo sesa te thelbi qe permban kjo ceshtje. Serbet kane kaluar cdo cak te imagjinueshem antinjerezor. Nuk jane as kafshe....
> jane thjesht...DJAJ te ndyre


 
Venja e temes ne fjale si kryeteme ka rendesi shume te madhe.Per te parandalue klubin e qorrave.
Ne boten tone shqiptare,per fat te keq,ka koxha shume qorra.Qorra ne sy edhe ne mendje.
Te tillet e harrojne dramen qe gjysma e popullit e perjetoi para pak vitesh.Per te tillet drama e kombit s`ishte vecse nje film.
Qorrat e tille s`meritojne as pamvaresi,as shtet as emrin shqiptar.
Ata e meritojne klubin- e qorrave.

Prandaj, ka shume rendesi qe tema si kjo te vihen ne balle,aty ku bie me lehte ne sy,qe te lexohet  dhe mbahet mend  nga shqiptaret.

----------


## Albo

Mos postoni informacion personal ne tema te tilla (emer/mbiemer viktimash) pasi kemi patur shume ankesa nga persona te ndryshem qe e kane gjetur emrin e tyre ne faqet e forumit shqiptar pa i dhene lejen dikujt qe ta bente nje gje te tille. Dhe mos perdorni fatkeqesine e njerezve per motive propagandistike e politike por respektoni para se gjithash te drejten e privatesise se viktimave te pafajshme.

Albo

----------

